# keyless entry range ?



## pali (Jul 23, 2004)

Hello to all 


i want to ask what distance can you use your keyless entry at ? 
mine is working /opening doors only if im about 2meters to car.
i think this distance could me better or not ? what is your experience with keyless entry ?
if my DISTANCE / RANGE is too low , i think it is , how to fix my problem. 
Batery in keyless entry is new !
where to find antena for keyless entry ? in car or in remote control ..

have a nice day

Pali


----------



## MDeezy (Aug 7, 2004)

if your range is short it could be your battery dying and in need of changing.

I've never measure how far but atleast a good 20 feet I can get it.


----------



## bluemax95 (Sep 25, 2004)

With a new battery mine will work from accross the parking lot at work. (about 75 yards). i cant hit lock and the lights flash from that distance. However I cant roll down ny windows from that far.


----------

